# Need Cpanel help



## Solaris17 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok so im going to make a few of you happy by saying i will no longer have sight problems alike i did when my disk was first released im paying for it and maintaining it by myself this time with no middleman paid for for the next 4 years so it will be around for awhile. Iv also got a better net connection so my utility disk will be done uploading hopefully by early tomorrow for mass download. On that note however i need help. now iv enabled annonymous FTP etc...but i cant seem to figure out how to make things downloadable....for example. say i have a file called ABCD in /public_FTP i put it their and enable chmod 775 so only i can write bu the rest of the world and view and execute....now this worked on my last site however when you enter the address it brings up nothing...you get the whatever.com/public_ftp window telling you what folder you are in and the option to go up a level etc..but no files are visible.....also i tried linking the files and when you click on it it will work 1 time then if you click on the link again it brings you to the same ftp browser window with no files...im very confused because i have no idea why this is happening and i need help...would one of you be able to tell me how to make the files visable and not only that but how to link them?

thank you very much.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 15, 2008)

anyone?


----------

